# Any difference between all the silicones out there?



## LancsRick (21 Jan 2013)

I need to get my grubby paws on some clear colourless silicone for my tank for bits and bits, and was wondering whether there was any difference between all the brands knocking around at all?


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

Not really Mate, very little difference, all clear silicon will after time go slightly white anyway but it's hard to notice. Not much difference between brands either to be honest. I have tried 4 or 5 different types and I didn't notice much difference in colour when using it pal. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolexbene (21 Jan 2013)

Just make sure it's non-antifungal I just purchased some of this for a good price.
 1 x HA6 SILICONE RUBBER SEALANT, RTV, ENGINEERING GLASS WATER FLEXIBLE HIGH MOD | eBay


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

rolexbene said:


> Just make sure it's non-antifungal I just purchased some of this for a good price.
> 1 x HA6 SILICONE RUBBER SEALANT, RTV, ENGINEERING GLASS WATER FLEXIBLE HIGH MOD | eBay


I don't think I have ever gone that cheap... But that might be just me assuming it must be crap due to price only.. Just something about putting all my trust in a product that will hold a heap load of water in my house when it is less that 4 quid just makes me uneasy lol but this is my opinion of course!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolexbene (21 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> I don't think I have ever gone that cheap... But that might be just me assuming it must be crap due to price only.. Just something about putting all my trust in a product that will hold a heap load of water in my house when it is less that 4 quid just makes me uneasy lol but this is my opinion of course!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 
Silicone is silicone, It is just fundamentally strong if used in the correct way.


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

I wish u luck Mate  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

Everbuild Aqua Mate Fish Tank Silicone Sealant Clear - 310ml


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

Arguably the best  name in aquarium silicon: (expensive yet apparently very, very good!)

Gold Label Aquarium Silicone Sealer Clear 75ml


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> Everbuild Aqua Mate Fish Tank Silicone Sealant Clear - 310ml


This is the silicone I currently use Mate  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolexbene (21 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> This is the silicone I currently use Mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 
Well both conform to the British standard code of practice for design of joins in building construction and conform to ISO11600, so will be of adequate and similar strength. The one you suggest above is for use in glazing, for example sealing glass into window frames. and the one I suggested is for glazing and designed for high movement joints, low movement joints, joints subject to cyclical movement, joints subject to one off movement, joints between the same or different substrates. This Is all the information you get from the label reading:
ISO11600-F&G-25HM
Personally I think silicone is silicone, but if you want to find out more about this boring subject have a look at:
The BASA Guide To The ISO 11600 Classification - British ...


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Jan 2013)

rolexbene said:


> Well both conform to the British standard code of practice for design of joins in building construction and conform to ISO11600, so will be of adequate and similar strength. The one you suggest above is for use in glazing, for example sealing glass into window frames. and the one I suggested is for glazing and designed for high movement joints, low movement joints, joints subject to cyclical movement, joints subject to one off movement, joints between the same or different substrates. This Is all the information you get from the label reading:
> ISO11600-F&G-25HM
> Personally I think silicone is silicone, but if you want to find out more about this boring subject have a look at:
> The BASA Guide To The ISO 11600 Classification - British ...


I think your the most boring person I shamefully know bene 

Cheers! Jack


----------



## rolexbene (23 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> I think your the most boring person I shamefully know bene
> 
> Cheers! Jack


 
Hang on a min Jack are you not suposed to be an architect? you should know about  the British standard code of practice for design of joins in building and construction. Get to know!


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Jan 2013)

Ha ha, I'm no Glazier Bene. To know something like u just said suggests u need to get out of the big smoke city and come visit me in the land of tranquillity. Then we can have a few beers and I can tell you how successful I'm going to be  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

